# Holidays !



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Boa tarde
Hubby and I need a rest from renovating for the past 2 years.
I would like to lie on a beach, do no cooking or even make a bed for 2 weeks, so question is , where could we go in November from Lisbon that's still sunny and are there any websites I could book a package on please ?
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Canary Islands is your closest for good November weather you can even fly from Porto, we use a local travel agent


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks CM !
Porto is our nearest airport so that sounds like a plan.
Do you by any chance know which airline flies from there as I would prefer to book flight and hotel separately.
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Everyone's favourite Ryanair, Tenerife being a real holiday place often better package deals than bookoing independently

Check out ANA's site loads of info normally cheaper to book parking online
Porto > Porto Airport


----------

